# Just got two new kittens and already super anxious!!



## Calliso (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey everyone as the title says I just got two new kittens and am super anxious! I feel like I wasn;t quite ready for them even though I have done plenty of research and everything. But wasn;t planning on getting them today then me and my husband went to the petsmart and adopted a couple kittens through one of the agencies there. I still had more work to do and while we managed to get the bedroom clean and swept up for them to stay in I still wonder if I did the right thing in getting them! I mean they seem to be adjusting very well playing with each other and to a degree us *though they are still a little shy but still. Eating their food and everything but I am still so anxious and I donlt really know why! So yeah any one have any words of encourage and advice for a new kitten owner? I would really appreciate it and sorry to dump this all on you all my second post!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I had two adult cats when I adopted the twins, and I was still so nervous when I brought them home. You were so smart to adopt two kittens, they have endless energy. My girls slept in their bedroom at night for the first three years. 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/108999-cali-charlee-home.html

Take lots of pictures, because they're only tiny for such a short time. 

Congratulations!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

In a matter of weeks you'll be wondering how you lived without them.  Sounds like you're off to a great start settling them in. 

Looking forward to seeing lots of proud pictures.


----------



## Calliso (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey thanks so much! I hope I will be fine. I guess worse case scenerio happens and I just can;t deal with it my husband loves them already. I just wish I would get these anxiety attacks before I get the animals! I mean this same thing happened with my guinea pigs *who are currently in piggie heaven * I was fine after a day or so with the pigs and I hope the same will happen here. I do hope though that we can move them out of the bedroom soon. I feel I should have put my foot down and said not until we get the room we meant for them to stay in ready! Which was the living room we just needed to put some doors in and get rid of a few more things maybe in the room and everything would have been great! But I have a bad feeling that with them in the bedroom they are going to keep us up all night! Though do you think for the night it would be ok to put them maybe in a bathroom with their litter box and beds? Sorry once again for all this just so worked up right now!


----------



## CMAZZ16 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi! I just adopted a kitten about three weeks ago! It can be quite nerve racking being a new parent so to speak! Are you feeding them wet or dry food? Just curious


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What is it about the bedroom you think would be dangerous for them? Is it a spare bedroom, or yours? If it's a spare bedroom, and there's nothing tiny or dangerous for them to eat, it's probably okay. When I brought Gigi home, she crawled behind the dresser and snuck up underneath in the back where there was a tiny space. I emptied out the entire bedroom before I found her. And she was an adult!


----------



## Calliso (Aug 9, 2011)

marie73 said:


> What is it about the bedroom you think would be dangerous for them? Is it a spare bedroom, or yours? If it's a spare bedroom, and there's nothing tiny or dangerous for them to eat, it's probably okay. When I brought Gigi home, she crawled behind the dresser and snuck up underneath in the back where there was a tiny space. I emptied out the entire bedroom before I found her. And she was an adult!


I donlt think there is anything dangerous there I just think that maybe for their and our sake it would be best for them to be seperate at night. Not to mention the smells since all the food and litter is in here too. Of course I remember the first night I stayed with my guinea pigs in the bedroom. Oh man in addition to the anxiety I couldn;t sleep because of the smell! The hay was just overpowering the aspen horrible! I did get used to it though so I guess it is just a matter of getting acclimatized to these smells too. And at least with these animals I can let them wander around the house eventually and maybe move the litter box and food bowls!


----------



## Calliso (Aug 9, 2011)

RAN7 said:


> I was anxious as well when I got our two cats, most of it relating to the hope that they will all get along. I think my nerves actually affected them more than the new environment, my girlfriend was right when she said to just relax and let them get along. At first they were kind of edgy with one another, but the first time I left for work and came back they were fine. I guess I am saying if you are uneasy it might them uneasy as well, perhaps I was even more stressed than they were when they got here.


Yeah you have a point I hope i am not rubbing off on them! Maybe since tomorrow I am off I can spend a couple hours with them and that will help. And not having to worry about work for a day will help too!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome! And the fact that you are worrying about doing the right thing for them says you will do your best for them. So you are already doing wonderfully by them. 

As for putting them in the bathroom at night, my 2 have slept in one of our bathrooms for the last 10 months and are perfectly fine for it. In fact, that's where they go when they're unsure about something. It's their safe & cozy spot. They have their litter box, their cage crate & bed, and water dishes. For bedtime I do remove all toys from the bathroom though as I want them to be bored enough to sleep. I am using it akin to night time crate training and want them to learn to sleep at night when we sleep.

What are their names and when do we get pictures?!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I purposely adopted the twins on a long weekend so we had four days together. Unfortunately, it was a record-breaking HOT four days, 99+ in the house, but still, I'm glad we had that time together. 

I guess when I think of putting cats in a bathroom, I picture mine, which is miniscule - so tiny, there's not even a bathtub, just a shower for munchkins. A regular-sized bathroom might be okay for a while.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah my bathroom is a full sized bathroom complete with a full sized tub, counter, etc. Lots of room so that their litter, food, bed are well spaced. They're afraid of the dark too so I have a night light for them. Plenty space for Apple to run around when she's feeling the need as well as several spots for Pedro to curl up and chill.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Hello and Welcome! Awww, they must be so adorable!
Can't wait to see pics:wink


----------



## Calliso (Aug 9, 2011)

SpellQ said:


> Welcome! And the fact that you are worrying about doing the right thing for them says you will do your best for them. So you are already doing wonderfully by them.
> 
> As for putting them in the bathroom at night, my 2 have slept in one of our bathrooms for the last 10 months and are perfectly fine for it. In fact, that's where they go when they're unsure about something. It's their safe & cozy spot. They have their litter box, their cage crate & bed, and water dishes. For bedtime I do remove all toys from the bathroom though as I want them to be bored enough to sleep. I am using it akin to night time crate training and want them to learn to sleep at night when we sleep.
> 
> What are their names and when do we get pictures?!


I am still thinking of names though their names were boots and socks. Not bad names but still changing them! I donlt have pics yet sorry I gotta ask my husband where he put the digital camera or might have to go buy a disosable one. They are super cute and pretty though. One is a grey and white Maine **** mix and the other a Calico Maine **** mix.

I did end up sleeping in another room last night, a lot of that was do to my anxiety though and not their noise and well my husband was snoring really bad :/ It might take me a bit to get used to the noise but I might try the bathroom if it continues to be a problem. It is a tiny bathroom though so not sure if we will be able to get much more then their litter box in there! But it would just be for part of the night. I might just get used to it though I mean I had guinea pigs in that room once and it was also "fun times" sometimes there!

When I went back into the bedroom though I got a nice little surprise that helped me feel somewhat better. Both kitties came up on the bed and curled up by me for a little bit. And for them to do that when they have basically just met me is pretty amazing and encouraging! Especially since I have read plenty of stories where cats take weeks to adjust and wonlt even come out of hidding unless its to eat or the owner is gone. 

Admittingly though I am still quite anxious but I think I realize I need to take it one thing one day at a time rather then worry about everything. I mean I was worrying about grooming them, taking care of their teeth, clipping claws changing out their food to something better and so on. I think I need to take a step back and calm down though and realize that I donlt have to learn to do all those things at once. And that worse case scenerio and I get uncooperative cats well for at least the claw clipping and grooming I could always go to a professional if it becomes necessary. So I have to remind myself basically that there are work arounds and if one way doesn;t work another way might. Anyway thanks for the support!


----------



## Calliso (Aug 9, 2011)

marie73 said:


> I purposely adopted the twins on a long weekend so we had four days together. Unfortunately, it was a record-breaking HOT four days, 99+ in the house, but still, I'm glad we had that time together.
> 
> I guess when I think of putting cats in a bathroom, I picture mine, which is miniscule - so tiny, there's not even a bathtub, just a shower for munchkins. A regular-sized bathroom might be okay for a while.


Mine has a bathtub but other then that is super tiny. It would probably work for maybe some nights but it is small.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I understand the anxiety....I remember it being a weird adjustment when I got my first cat ever in 2005. It was the weirdest feeling to think this little furball was dependent on me for food and companionship, and was able to walk around the house at will! _How weird_! (I only had guinea pigs before that.) 

But really, cats are very easy to take care of. You have the added bonus of having two kittens so they have each other to play with. Don't get caught up in the nail clipping and tooth cleaning, at least yet. It's easy to get overwhelmed when you go to Petsmart and see all the products and "must-haves" for cats. Truth is, a lot of those things aren't even needed, you'll never have to buy them, and your kittens will live great lives with you and your husband. As far as toys go, many people here on the forum will attest that homemade toys are the most effective anyway, like wadded up pieces of aluminum foil or the plastic rings off milk cartons. Have fun!


----------

